# Würzburg MTB Treff des DAV



## kamrehn (17. März 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Der DAV Sektion Würzburg bietet auch in diesem Jahr wieder seinen MTB Treff an.  

Los geht es mit der Saisoneröffnungsfahrt am 30. März 10.00 Uhr Talaveraschlösschen. Dann im wöchentlichen Wechsel dienstags bzw. donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr immer der selbe Treffpunkt. 
Infos unter http://www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/termine.php


----------



## cosy (17. März 2008)

Hi,

klingt ja recht interessant. Kann man da auch als Nicht-DAV-Mitglied mitfahren?

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamrehn (18. März 2008)

Geht das überhaupt? MTB fahren und kein DAV Mitglied?

Nein Quatsch. Gastfahrer sind natürlich willkommen. 
Dafür immer mit Helm und Handschuhen.

Mal schauen wie´s diese Saison so wird. Wir sind schon alle ganz heiß, daß es endlich losgeht!

Viele Grüße 
Koni


----------



## cosy (18. März 2008)

kamrehn schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie´s diese Saison so wird. Wir sind schon alle ganz heiß, daß es endlich losgeht!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Koni



Wie? hä? Eure Saison hat noch net angefangen? *kopfschüttel*   

Dann kann ich ja doch die schwere Runde mitfahren, da ihr ja dann noch net so fit seid.... 

Wir sehen uns dann vielleicht am 31.03. (eventuell geht´s aber auch bei guter Schneelage zum boarden  ) 

Helm und Handschuhe nehm ich natürlich zum radln mit (fahre eh net ohne).

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## hampi (21. März 2008)

Sers,

wir sind am 30. zum Radurlaub auf Malle. Können also bei der ersten Tout nicht mit dabei sein. Wir haben aber schon, beim Klettern in Geiselwind, über die Touren gesprochen und werden dieses Jahr sicher mal bei euch mitfahren.


----------

